# Does anyone know Sarbrae kennels?



## DebofAmber (Aug 22, 2013)

They have passed my initial checks with ease, so I'm asking what people here know?

I know about asking for the health tests, and getting them in writing. 

I am curious about how it works when one parent is AKC and the other is CKC. Do the registrations transfer?

thank you all in advance


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

There is no mention of health testing on their website (unless I missed it) -- normally a reputable breeder has that information available on the website. Perhaps others here are familiar with this breeder but that would be my first concern.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Is the CKC you are referring to the Canadian Kennel Club or the Continental Kennel Club?


----------



## DebofAmber (Aug 22, 2013)

Canadian. I'm still learning to use the lingo correctly:act-up:

On their 'about us' page they say they test their breeding stock. Checking to make sure that all tests are done and the hips elbows get good or better would need done, right? I have seen sites where they link you to test results - I loved that.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Just went to their website, their poodles are gorgeous!


----------



## DebofAmber (Aug 22, 2013)

Yes they are, aren't they? 

I started out looking at black poodles, but the white ones are stunning too.


----------



## nina7285 (Jun 25, 2014)

DebofAmber said:


> They have passed my initial checks with ease, so I'm asking what people here know?
> 
> I know about asking for the health tests, and getting them in writing.
> 
> ...


Did you end up getting one from Sarbrae? your experience so far?


----------

